# cold air intake



## dawood (Jul 4, 2006)

We just purchased a cold air intake system for my sons 1996 Altima, no instructions were included. I'm not afraid to work with it, since I've been around cars for over thirty years. My only concern is the MAP sensor and related electrical items. Not sure how to proceed. Any thoughts or guildence would be welcome.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres no MAP sensor on a 96. maybe you mean the MAF? you also have to deal with the AIT. what brand did you get? theyre basically all the same, with minor differences here and there. you can try this set of instructions. its not the same car, but the setup is close.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/specv_cai/


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I was thinking of installing a cold air intake too. I don't know much
about them. brands, or what I need to look for.
I thought of using this one from ebay(looks like toy cold intake):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/93-9...tegoryZ38634QQihZ008QQitemZ180005683493QQrdZ1
there are bunch of other in there
http://search.ebay.com/air-intake_P...aQ20coldQ20airQ20intakeQQsacatZ6028QQsbrsrtZl

and I have a question. there is some kind of sensor on the side of the
black box where the air filter usually goes. it's right above the battery
on the front side of the box(faces the radiator). there are two wires going into 
the sensor. what is this sensor? is it supposed to be integrated
into the cold air intake somehow or I can just take this sensor out
and forget about it when installing cold air intake. thanks.


----------



## dawood (Jul 4, 2006)

Mickey:
you don't need to buy a kit off line. I made that mistake only to find alot of the parts won't work, or fit your car. Easy way to add a cool air system just go to your local PEP Boys. All you need is a adapter plate 31/2 inches wide, there is an opening on the side for the air flow sensor. you will need to remove the rubber plug and align the the two wire unit with the hole. with alittle playing you can remove the black plactic spacer and then just drill two small holes in the side of the adapter and your done. add the air filter and the job is complete. OH yes you must remove the old air filter box, not hard to do at all. Use this web site for pictures http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/specv_cai/


----------



## dawood (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey guy the pics were great for us to work from. Made job so easy. many thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im glad you got it done.


----------

